# Random agouti?



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

Please help me understand this...
These two mice had babies at our pet store (accidental litter - I wasn't there and customers are terrible at sexing mice, and my bosses weren't sure)

All but one baby were agouti. Why?


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Hehe, I love the doe's name xD Just thought I would comment. Sorry I don't know the answer to your question D:


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks 

We are still so perplexed by the outcome of that litter. They all literally looked like wild little field mice, except for one that looks like a darker version of his mom. The one coloured one also developed larger ears than any other mouse in his family.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Well unless you know the genetics of them for sure you can't know. But she looks like a Broken Silver Agouti and maybe that is where the 'wild field mice' look cam from since that is what agouti looks like. But no matter, the parents are beautiful


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The top mouse looks as though it could possibly be agouti varigated? Or it could be splashed since that is also not uncommon in the US/Canada. The bottom pic looks like an RY (recessive yellow), which again is only in the US/Canada. If so that would explain the agouti. Or a wild mouse could have gotten in with the doe :lol:


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm with cait, the top one looks agouti varigated(/splashed) to me too.

vi x


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

She is definately varigated, and at the time her only colours were silver and white, but now, as she gets older she is getting flecks of brown around her hips and sides and is looking more and more agouti every day.

I still think it is funny that seven out of her eight babies were wild colour, and one boy was dark grey varigated. The one varigated boy also has the largest ears and longest tail of his family.


----------

